# Rest Haven Pond #10



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Firday I made it there around 5 p.m and joined a few fishing buddies tightlining log poles around the fallen wood. 1/32 oz green tubes with a wax worm brought large numbers of Gills in , but it was around 5:45 p.m. the crappies started to hit. Most were in the 7 to 9 inch range, so alot found their way back to the water. The bigger ones to me seem to still be somewhat dominate in staging. The water was 54* and lightly stained. Going to try again today, it has to be soon now that the bigger ones move toward shore.
I took temps at two places in Sandusky Bay on the way home and it was 50 & 51* there. If it doesn't warm up soon I think I'll start taking a thermos of hot water to the bay a couple times a day, at this time with lack of patience I'll try anything.
Hope this weekend brings slabs to you guys in the south for you seem to start a week before we start getinng good sizes, so hurry up guys talk to them, whatever you have to do....
Tight lines and Happy Easter.
JimG


----------



## sweetd (Apr 11, 2004)

hello where can i get a map of the resthaven # 10


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Best thing to do is to go on www.ohiodnr.com then go to wildlife reserves, it will list resthaven and also phone number I just called and asked for a map to be sent. If that doesn't work let me know.
JimG


----------

